# McClelland – Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

McClelland - Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe

Carolina Deluxe is a bulk aromatic tobacco blended by McClelland. Since this is a bulk tobacco it may be available at your local B&M under a different name. The description on smokingpipes.com says _"Based on Orange and Lemon Virginias, with a small amount of Black Cavendish, then treated with a special heat-seasoning to develop its complex, delicate flavor, this wonderfully refined tobacco also has a very subtle pouch aroma". _I am always looking for a new aromatic to try, and this one piqued my interest. 











In The Tin/Pouch
This tobacco is a mix of light brown Virginias intertwined with a little Black Cavendish. This ribbon cut tobacco is soft and delicate in both touch and smell. The aromas I can sense from this are caramel, chocolate, vanilla, and a slight amount of tobacco tartness. Since this is a bulk tobacco it tends to be a bit too moist and could benefit from some drying time, probably about an hour or so before it gets to good smoking condition. 

The Burn
After I let this tobacco dry out for a while, I loaded it into a cob and lit it up. It lights fairly well, with only a few attempts needed. Once lit this tobacco burned very well to the end leaving only a few pieces of un-burnt tobacco in the bottom of the bowl and no relights were necessary when smoking at a normal cadence. In the cob there was no gurgle or goop at the bottom of the bowl, most likely due the wood absorbing the excess moisture. When I smoked it in a briar I found it necessary to occasionally run a pipe cleaner into the pipe to soak up the moisture, which could be alleviated by letting the tobacco dry out a bit longer. 

The Smoke
Ok folks, this is an aromatic and as such it doesn't have much tobacco taste, it has a little but it is overpowered by the flavorings that this tobacco is soaked in. To me the flavor of this tobacco isn't in-your-face, and what I mean by that is I really can't put my finger on exactly what the flavor is. I tasted hints of vanilla, caramel, and the occasional whiff of chocolate, but it was light and pleasant. The flavor kind of reminded me of the Boswell aromatics, those of you who have had them may know what I am talking about, and Boswell aromatics seem to have the same kind of "base" flavor as Carolina Deluxe. This stuff is pretty much bite free as well, as long as it isn't abused too much. 

The Aroma
The smoke from this tobacco gives off a nice sweet aroma that should please those around the smoker. 

The Packaging, and Price
Since this is only available in bulk it is sold by the ounce (simple isn't it), and most of the popular online retailers carry it. It will arrive to you in their non-airtight zip lock bag, which is probably a good thing because of the moisture level. www.smokingpipes.com sells it for $3.69 per ounce, and www.pipesandcigars.com has it for $4.26 per ounce. 

The Bottom Line
Smoking this tobacco was a pleasant and enjoyable experience. The taste and aroma of this tobacco are light and sweet, though the moisture level is a bit too high for my liking. For me it is just ok for its price, I feel that there are probably better aromatic tobaccos for the same or less amount of money. It is a decent blend, and one that I won't avoid, but probably won't seek out either. If you are a fan of Boswells aromatics you may like this one as well, though it isn't as good as Boswells blends, it is still decent. If you like aromatics and you are looking for something new to try, than give Carolina Deluxe a shot. 

My Other Reviews
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ds-stop-one-john-middleton-s-carter-hall.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-stop-two-john-middleton-s-prince-albert.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/295654-dan-tobacco-blue-note.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/295922-mcclelland-holiday-spirit.html


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very well done and thorough review as always Nick...WTG!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Very well done and thorough review as always Nick...WTG!


Thanks Tommy.

I never noticed your John Wayne quote before, I love it...


----------

